# inventory supplies



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

where do you find your inventory supplies? for concession stands? (besides Sam's) thanks JIL


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Not to sure what you mean by "inventory" supplies? 
If you are talking about things used to support the product such as napkins, plastic forks, plates and spoons, condiments, etc than check with a local food wholesale/distributor listed in the yellow-pages. 
Still unsure you could always inquire with a local vendor (pizza place, local convenience store, etc) and ask who they use to get their supplies from.


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks, I have been searching we are in a rural area and I am trying to find the best sources. thanks


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I buy bulk items such as bread flour, brown rice, pop corn, vegtable oil, spices @ a resturant supply store. They sell paper products both food & t.p. toweling ect., resturant sized canned goods, and a huge selection of Wilton baking supplies, besides resturant equipment. Don't need a tax #/permit unless your a nonprofit.

~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Some restaurant suppliers.....Such as Ace Mart, has them for sure. Of course, you can Google -up others.....


----------

